# SeaQuest DSV 4600/II



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

Hi

I see here great Seaviews and other great submarines but i would like it if someone would build a new model of the SeaQuest and when i found this pictures on the net there is only one thing i want. A new huge detaild model of the Seaquest.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Wow, that`s huge. Is this a RC-model?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Whoa... that is AWESOME!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

*Omg!*

Wow, that is gorgeous. Highly impressed.

Found some info on it. http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=619671


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

Yes i know imagine you are on a lake with other rc ships and suddenly the queen of the seven seas go up from the dark

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That seaQuest is fantastic...Playmates was going to do a large seaQuest toy, plus an adversary sub, that I would have loved to have--the Monogram kit is nice but so small...


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

I hope someone will make a better seaquest but it will be a hard work without refernce material


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

This modeller is in the UK...he even designed/manufactured his own pump jets for this thing... most amazing piece...and yes it's R/C. I did a 4 footer when I was younger. I sculpted it from 4 pound density urethane using the same thing this gentleman did, the Monogram Seaquest model. Alas I left it behind when I moved, no room...but since then, I've gathered so much more reference and will someday make a large one.
Will


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

I found on the net a plan from the seaquest i will modify the Monogram kit so that it will look like this seaquest but it would be cool to know were the torpedos and other holes are located.

Maybe you can post some screenshots from your Seaquest

PS: Do you know how i can contact Mr. Super Seaquest


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I thought the doors on the side were supposed to open inward, other than that it looks great.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Pretty sure they opened outward - would you want an inward-opening door with all that sea pressure pushing on them?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

they open outward i believe, so where you find the plans.... I've got an in progress CAD drawing going as well
Will


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

They are not perfect but still very good

http://www.flickr.com/photos/modern_fred/2227858301/sizes/o/in/set-72157603801332001/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/modern_fred/2227857791/sizes/o/in/set-72157603801332001/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/modern_fred/2227857631/sizes/o/in/set-72157603801332001/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/modern_fred/2227857151/sizes/o/in/set-72157603801332001/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/modern_fred/2228650256/sizes/o/in/set-72157603801332001/


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Kewl 

Any bow and stern views?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If I remember correctly they did not open up on hinges but like the shuttle bay doors on the Enterprise, ie they just slid open.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

No offense, but I think you'd need to go back and check some episodes - definitely recall them swinging outwards, as per the photo of the model at the top of the thread.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Jim NCC1701A said:


> No offense, but I think you'd need to go back and check some episodes - definitely recall them swinging outwards, as per the photo of the model at the top of the thread.


Yes, they 'hinged' outwards. 

Mark


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

I loved watching this as a kid....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hs364Y8nLoM


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

Hi Wbnemo1

If you will do a model i want one


----------



## Maniax (Sep 26, 2011)

*Maniax*

Dear Bridger:thumbsup:
If I remember correctly the four torpedo tubes are in the main body section at the top of the shoulder and launch forward over the top of the head
I remember seeing seaquest firing a disarmed torpedo during the episode when they found the dome of the library of alexandreta
I hope this helps


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I never liked the sub, but, WOW!!!  Nice model!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Here is mine from a few years ago.................


----------



## martinacm (Oct 2, 2007)

hi folks , not often you see or hear of people still interested in the seaquest. been collecting images and screencaps for years and they are few and far between to say the least. anyway last week i was home from work and i made a start on a 3 footer seaquest (pics as soon as poss) and lo and behold a thread has been started on the subject! excellent!! ....


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

martinacm said:


> hi folks , not often you see or hear of people still interested in the seaquest. been collecting images and screencaps for years and they are few and far between to say the least. anyway last week i was home from work and i made a start on a 3 footer seaquest (pics as soon as poss) and lo and behold a thread has been started on the subject! excellent!! ....


Actually, if you go and look at the date of the very first post on this thread you'll see it was started 3 years ago. It's just been revised as of this weekend.
and seing as how I went out and got the 39 inch Seaview a few weeks ago I would like to have a kit of both the Seaview and the Seaquest in the same scale. Hey, Moebius how about it?????????


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> I would like to have a kit of both the Seaview and the Seaquest in the same scale. Hey, Moebius how about it?????????


A nearly 8 foot long model of a submarine from a show that, frankly, at its best, barely attained mediocrity. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it ain't happening.

Gordon


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

That's a pretty strong limb. Move over. I'll join you.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It's not that it barely attained mediocrity--it just never attained a fan base. Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea isn't exactly classic television, but a lot of sixties kids grew up on it with a burning desire to have that submarine. A large seaQuest would be a really neat subject but the fan base just isn't there to make it viable...


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I think they made the mistake of scheduling it opposite "Lois and Clark - The New Adventures of Superman" for the first couple years. Sorry, but in a duel of fanboys, gotta give the edge to the big blue boyscout.

If they'd moved it to an hour later, they could've used Supes as a lead-in and cashed in big time.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'll tell you what I actually liked about the show--the last desperate year, where Michael Ironside played the captain as a guy who hated everything about the show! Ironside almost got cast as the captain on Star Trek Voyager when they were having trouble with Genevieve Bujold and I strongly suspect that if he'd been the lead Voyager might have been a great show.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

I'll agree with that. I enjoyed Ironside's Husdon much more than I ever enjoyed Mulgrew's Janeway.

M


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

idMonster said:


> A nearly 8 foot long model of a submarine from a show that, frankly, at its best, barely attained mediocrity. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it ain't happening.
> 
> Gordon


Who said any thing about the Seaquest in the same scale as the large Seaview???? A kit about half that size would do for me.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The sun has set on this series, so I wouldn't hold my breath. There is a better chance of a Large Spindrift than A Seaquest, and we all know the status of the big 'Spinny".


----------



## Maniax (Sep 26, 2011)

*maniax*

on the subject of scale I recall that in episode one series one 
nathan bridger described seaquest as a thousand foot long swiss army knife
this would make a 200th scale model five feet long and I think this would be a good size for a fully working model
it would certanly scare the barnacles off your average size r/c yacht , particularly if it fires a torpedo at the yacht:devil:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok, since a couple of you seem to be misinterpeting what I am trying to say let me clarify, I would like to see a model of the Seaview and the Seaquest both in a scale where the largest of the 2 subs would be about 2-3 feet long. And yes I am aware that a 2-3 ft. long model of the Seaquest from some company like say Moebius will most likely not happen. But it would be nice if they did do it. After all Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea has been dead for almost 50 years and yet there are 2 models of the Seaview in 2 different scales with a second model of the movie/first season version due out this winter.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

irishtrek said:


> Ok, since a couple of you seem to be misinterpeting what I am trying to say let me clarify, I would like to see a model of the Seaview and the Seaquest both in a scale where the largest of the 2 subs would be about 2-3 feet long. And yes I am aware that a 2-3 ft. long model of the Seaquest from some company like say Moebius will most likely not happen. But it would be nice if they did do it. After all Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea has been dead for almost 50 years and yet there are 2 models of the Seaview in 2 different scales with a second model of the movie/first season version due out this winter.


Some people just dont get it..............


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

falcondesigns said:


> Some people just dont get it..............


don't get what, that there will most likely not be a new Seaquest model kit in a larger sacle???? YES I DO GET IT!!!!!!! And there is nothing wrong with wishful thinking like some peole on these boards have, but when I post somtheing that has to do with wishful thinking I get ridiculed. 
And I am wrong about what I just posted then I apoligize, and some folks need to be careful about what they say and how they say it.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I don't get it...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

.......the popularity of a "50 year old dead show''


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Captain April said:


> I don't get it...


I got it, lost it, and found it again......I think?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

the Seaquest is 1007 ft..I will be doing a large scale model if so the chances of it not being done are now Zero...:tongue: Z scale(1:220) is basically 55" long so could have figs

1:400 scale would be 30.21 inches long


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

For comparison's sake, how long is the Seaview?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Lubliner or Fred would know that....i read 567 ft 2 inches though


hmm learned this is a fabricated OAL... it should be 415ft 8 inches for the 4 window or there abouts+ fins??? so all inclusive, 416 ft, I was told


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Captain April said:


> For comparison's sake, how long is the Seaview?


Well if the Moebius Seaview is 39 inches in length and a scale of 1/128 then.........


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

ok so what UI was told ws right then, 416 ft.....well I gave the length of the DSV so all can be figured out accordingly:wave:

Will


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The info I posted yesterday was from the Moebius web site which says the length of the large Seaview is 39 inches and a scale of 1/128, after double checking it this morning I have to say that length of 39" is WRONG!!! My large Seaview from Moebius comes out at a length of 38 inches!! Which means that at a scale of 1/128 the Seaview has a length of 405.3 feet and that close with the 1/350 scale Seaviews length of 406.5 feet!!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The ghost of Irwin Allen strikes again...


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

The 2nd season of SeaQuest, with an MSRP of $60, is on sale at Amazon for $8.69 (and if you don't mind buying from one of Amazon's subsidiary sellers you can get it for $6.

Gordon


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Found this. Not sure how accurate it is, but this is more than I've seen before.

The image has a scale reference for the Seaquest and the Seaview, as well as the enterprise.


----------

